# hintergrundbild ändern?



## fujikato (14. September 2001)

hallo erstmal!

also mich würde mal interessieren, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, dass sich das hintegrundbild alle paar sekunden von allein austauscht?

danke im vorraus

fuji


----------



## Deemax (14. September 2001)

*hintergrund ändern*

Rein theoretisch ist das möglich. Es gibt da mehere Möglichkeiten.

Aber ich würde nicht das Hintergrundbild austauschen sonderen eine normale "Diashow" (mir fällt dafür gerade nicht die Bezeichnung ein) einfach umschreiben. Davon gibs im Netz ja genung. Diese würde ich in eine Layer mit dem kleinsten Z-Index packen und darüber meine anderen Seitenelemente. 

Es wäre vielleicht auch möglich sich eine Javascript zu schreiben was alle paar Sekunden das Hintergrundbild neu definiert.


----------



## fujikato (14. September 2001)

da werd ich mal nach nem javascript suchen


----------



## Deemax (14. September 2001)

Hab auch eines gefunden:
http://javascript.internet.com/bgeffects/2-way-background-images-slides.html


----------



## fujikato (14. September 2001)

fantastisch!

bis zum nächsten mal und danke...


----------



## fujikato (14. September 2001)

hat nicht mal zwanzig minuten gedauert (hab vorher noch nie was mit js zu tun gehabt) sehr netter effekt!!


----------

